# Advice on dealing with barbering



## kmahitchcock (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi guys, I really hope someone can offer me a bit of advice on a barbering issue I have with my mice.

I have two does, both about 2 years old now. (I keep them as pets, not for breeding). A few months ago, I noticed that one of my does was missing her whiskers! I looked it up online and realised that it had to be barbering. Most of the advice said that the only way to stop it was by separating the dominant mouse, however that would have meant that they would both be left alone which didn't seem like a good option,so I kept them as they were.

However in the past week or so it has gotten worse, and the barbered mouse (Camo) has now got a bald patch that is growing bigger each day.

They have always been happy in their cage, which I keep well stocked with toys, and change around each week to keep things fresh for them. Often when I open it to let them out for a wander they prefer to stay inside. However, I have noticed that recently Camo has been taking every opportunity to get out. I don't know whether this is just adventurousness or if she wants to get away from the other one! (Krooked).

My first step will be to buy a bigger cage and some new toys to see if that makes a difference. However, I was wondering if you guys have any other advice for me? Do you think it would be a good idea to separate them for a week or two to let Camo's hair grow back? Or would that just make them so miserable as to make it not worth it? They are sisters and have been kept together all their lives, and apart from the barbering they get on very well. I would be up for buying a new mouse to put in with Camo, and to separate Krooked - however I have heard that it isn't a good idea to introduce a new mouse to a nest. And I don't want Krooked to live out the rest of her days in solitude if I can avoid it!

Any hints or tips would be very much appreciated!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I would suggest putting something bitter tasting onto the fur eg lemon juice but as that might stop the barbering it may also stop the affected mouse from grooming herself.

What appears to be barbering may infect be just over grooming by the cage mate, you could try placing a stiff fur roll into the cage of a similar size to your mice and see if that helps as a distraction.


----------



## kmahitchcock (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I will give it a go!


----------

